# picky eater?? soft poo!!



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

Hey everyone its newvizslamamma.
I have a few questions bout ellie. This past weekend she discovered sheep skeet and cat pickles in the same day. Well that nite apparently they didnt agree with her. So she puked a few times. I held food. Next day tried a small handful of food and didnt keep that down. Later that evening i made rice/chicken breast. She woooofed it down. It stayed down. I slowly divied the rest up in small portions. Now she sits in the kitchen just a b#$ching when her dish has her dry kib in it.
now i noticed before eating the poo her poo was softish. When she ate her dry i noticed that it came out almost the same way it looked going in??. 

I have spread her dry out on a cookie pan to sow her down. 
Any advice. Is she a picky eater and keep trying or is it a sign of an allergy??
Thanks in advance


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

If your dog is a fast eater, you can slow them down by purchasing a bowl similar to this one.

http://www.petmountain.com/product/...17317/skid-stop-skid-stop-slow-feed-bowl.html

or this (this stainless one is the kind my brother uses for his fast eaters)

http://www.amazon.com/Indipets-Extr...R7CS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1337867990&sr=8-2


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Ellesmom - oh sheeps pooh :'( :'( :'(

If her stools are normal on the chicken and rice perhaps she has an allergy to something like grain in her normal kibble. She sounds like a very sensible V - I wouldn't want to go back to eating kibble after fresh chicken and rice  

You could try one of the grain free kibbles. My puppy had soft stools for ages and I changed his diet to raw and ACANA pacifica - he is doing great now. Half the quantity of poos plus they are normal!!

I have a vacuum cleaner for an eater and I have a bowl like the ones Vizsla Baby recommended - they are brilliant. If you are in the UK here is a link, but I got mine in a local pet shop. I also make him sit and wait for his food when I put it down.... now he eats at a speed where I don't worry he might choke on his food.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dog_bowls_feeders/plastic_dog_bowls/single_coloured/195569

If you live in the UK and are interested in raw diet - this company supply it all chopped up, different flavours, it is marvellous. I live very close and have been round their premises - very clean.

http://www.naturalinstinct.com/


----------

